# Getting Machine Kitting To Lay Flat



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i am looking for idea's on different ways to get machine knitting to lay flat and stop curling up right off the machine. thought it would be great to make scarves and baby blankets but the curling is a real issue. 
my sister says there is no help for it so that makes me out to prove her wrong. 
i did see a video today about putting a scallop edging on each side. so edging might be a way to go. but other than the scallop edging is there other edgings and are there any good lace edgings. 
if i knit something in a tuck stitch or lace or one of the others do they curl up at all or as much as stocking net?
any ideas?
i am working on a SINGER MOD.155 CHUNKY PUNCH CARD KNITTING MACHINE


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing I have found helpful is using s hooks and rubber bands. Hook them on the sides and move them up as you work. I also roll my knitting in the bar as I move up to keep the tension taught on the bottom.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi - I posted a similar message earlier this year and got a lot of help from members. You might find it useful to look back at my post 'Cardigan Curl', on 16th March and 'Cardigan Curl - Success' 0n 18th March. 
Hope you find this as helpful as I did! Moira


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> Hi - I posted a similar message earlier this year and got a lot of help from members. You might find it useful to look back at my post 'Cardigan Curl', on 16th March and 'Cardigan Curl - Success' 0n 18th March.
> Hope you find this as helpful as I did! Moira


thanks i'll go look for it. i didn't see it in the archives or i wouldn't have posted this. thanks.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Almost any kind of crocheted edging will stop the curl. 

If you want to prevent the curl, knit in an edging like seed stitch, as you make the afghan.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I know they say your not supposed to do it, but I press it with a steam iron. You could pin it down and then steam it.
I have done it on wool and acrylic. I like the flattened look it gets. Of course it depends on whether you have bulky raised patters such as cables.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

I also have that problem. I've tried crocheting borders on things too. Unless it's a wide border, it doesn't seem to work.
I'm curious to see if someone out there has a better solution. Sometimes you don't want some things to have a border.
I'm tried blocking too. That doesn't work either.
Can anyone help?
Thanks.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> Hi - I posted a similar message earlier this year and got a lot of help from members. You might find it useful to look back at my post 'Cardigan Curl', on 16th March and 'Cardigan Curl - Success' 0n 18th March.
> Hope you find this as helpful as I did! Moira


found it but didn't think it really answered my quesion

andddd how do you do a seed stitch on the ends anyway? does anyone have a video showing how to do that?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

All stocking stitch curls at the edges, whether it is knit by hand or on a machine. Do a crochet edging works, or make it an intentional curl by leaving the second (or third) stitch on each side of the knitting out of work and knit your blanket that way. When it comes off the machine it will curl on the outside stitches only, and gives a nice look to the project. Almost like an i-cord edge.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used a Jiffy steamer for years - works great.


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

chikkie's solution works well but there are also various edgings done on the machine which work exceptionally well. One that I have used often is known as worm stitch (has other names I think). You pick up 3 stitches from the edge and knit 6 - 8 rows, then pick up another 3 stitches from the edge and put onto same needles and knit another 6 - 8 rows. The number of rows depends on how large you want the edge.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

There is a circular tuck lace blanket that I have made and once I am finished, I only have to block the edges and I'm done. It also makes a larger blanket on less stitches. Looks really nice. I'll have to make another and post it. I have two to make really fast. I've make them on the standard gauge and bulky/chunky machines. Both look nice and are easy to do.


----------



## jeannetta (Mar 17, 2012)

the last blanket I made I folded it in half, baste stitched around the edges then washed and dried it. took out the baste stitching and all was flat


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> I have used a Jiffy steamer for years - works great.


what is a Jiffy steamer? you have a picture and description. sorry never heard of it before.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> There is a circular tuck lace blanket that I have made and once I am finished, I only have to block the edges and I'm done. It also makes a larger blanket on less stitches. Looks really nice. I'll have to make another and post it. I have two to make really fast. I've make them on the standard gauge and bulky/chunky machines. Both look nice and are easy to do.


oh would love to see the pics when it is done. where did you get the pattern


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Jean Dougall said:


> chikkie's solution works well but there are also various edgings done on the machine which work exceptionally well. One that I have used often is known as worm stitch (has other names I think). You pick up 3 stitches from the edge and knit 6 - 8 rows, then pick up another 3 stitches from the edge and put onto same needles and knit another 6 - 8 rows. The number of rows depends on how large you want the edge.


this sounds interesting do you know where i could see a demonstration of this technique ? sounds like something i would be willing to try.

also i was looking for other edging maybe lace type edging do you know where i can find these patterns?


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

anyone have any demos on how to do a seed/moss stitch on the edges when working in a pattern?


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

no roll selvage using this process keeps the edges from rolling. hope this helps

God Bless

Dina


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> Jean Dougall said:
> 
> 
> > chikkie's solution works well but there are also various edgings done on the machine which work exceptionally well. One that I have used often is known as worm stitch (has other names I think). You pick up 3 stitches from the edge and knit 6 - 8 rows, then pick up another 3 stitches from the edge and put onto same needles and knit another 6 - 8 rows. The number of rows depends on how large you want the edge.
> ...


If you click on my name, and then on my topics, you will see that I did the instructions for this edging. There is a pic of a baby's pram blanket with it on.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

This has been a very interesting and informational post. Oh how I love KP. Now I just need to set the timer so I dont spend all day here!!!!


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

blankets I knit and crochet I put under settee cushions for a few days get the family to sit on them or your self while you knit.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

oh would love to see the pics when it is done. where did you get the pattern[/quote]

I found the pattern in an old book for machine knitting. I did some changes for it to work on the bulky/chunky and the standard gauge. I like it because it can make a large baby blanket. I also make a hexagonal blanket and put a fancy trim around the edges.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

chickkie said:


> All stocking stitch curls at the edges, whether it is knit by hand or on a machine. Do a crochet edging works, or make it an intentional curl by leaving the second (or third) stitch on each side of the knitting out of work and knit your blanket that way. When it comes off the machine it will curl on the outside stitches only, and gives a nice look to the project. Almost like an i-cord edge.


is that the second or third stitch on each side _of every row?_


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i am working on my first pattern right now it is kinda learning curve. this is Diana Sullivan swirl baby blanket. found on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/dianaknits/videos?query=Swirl+Baby+Blanket+
I'm doing it smaller than hers just to see how well it will turn out with out using as much yarn

the biggest problem i am having is that i can't always find the knots v. the loops also the tension on the sides keeps changing sometimes it to tight (something i can fix) or its too loose i mean REALLY loose. not sure how to fix this more permanently.

haven't gotten to the edging yet probably tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

the biggest problem i am having is that i can't always find the knots v. the loops also the tension on the sides keeps changing sometimes it to tight (something i can fix) or its too loose i mean REALLY loose. not sure how to fix this more permanently.

haven't gotten to the edging yet probably tomorrow or Friday.[/quote]

If you are having too tight or too loose edges - check upper tension. If you are moving your weights up approx every 20 rows and your upper tension is feeding properly - you shouldn't have edge problems. I have a KX341 - Brother folding standard gauge. It gives me the same problem on the left side. I find with this machine I have to tighten the tension by pulling up on the yarn nearing the needles, no matter how I approach the left side. The right to left knits great. I'm thinking of changing the tensioning unit a regular unit (pole and tension unit) instead of the unit it came with.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> the biggest problem i am having is that i can't always find the knots v. the loops also the tension on the sides keeps changing sometimes it to tight (something i can fix) or its too loose i mean REALLY loose. not sure how to fix this more permanently.
> 
> haven't gotten to the edging yet probably tomorrow or Friday.


If you are having too tight or too loose edges - check upper tension. If you are moving your weights up approx every 20 rows and your upper tension is feeding properly - you shouldn't have edge problems. I have a KX341 - Brother folding standard gauge. It gives me the same problem on the left side. I find with this machine I have to tighten the tension by pulling up on the yarn nearing the needles, no matter how I approach the left side. The right to left knits great. I'm thinking of changing the tensioning unit a regular unit (pole and tension unit) instead of the unit it came with.[/quote]

i was reading last night on this blog http://www.needlesofsteel.blogspot.co.uk/p/free-stuff.html (really good info there)
in the trouble shooting section that if it is only happening on one side that it is probably not the upper tension but the strip that holds the needles down (not sure what you call it) and or a faulty needle that needs to be replaced. not sure if this is right but its something. I'm getting a new mast for mine or rather another mast so i can have a separate one just to hold waste yarn. i adjusted the tension last night and the last two panels came out better could locate the loops and knots easier. this really does look like a first time knitters piece of work. which OK with the machine i am a first time knitter but as long as i have been knitting it looks like crap to me. PLEASE GIVE ME ENCOURAGEMENT


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I do show using the seed stitcher in the Machine Knit Dish/Wash cloth video I have up but also I just uploaded a couple more ways to work on the ends to help stop the sides from curling, maybe one of them will be of use to you.
http://www.youtube.com/user/hobbyknitter


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

thanks for all the tips ladies . I for one hate the curling and i have to crochet around my Charity blankets with a SC about 1 inch wide, helps a bit.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:
 

> I do show using the seed stitcher in the Machine Knit Dish/Wash cloth video I have up but also I just uploaded a couple more ways to work on the ends to help stop the sides from curling, maybe one of them will be of use to you.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/hobbyknitter


oh thanks for sharing. this video and all your video's are so helpful thanks for making them and putting them up on youtube. 
actually don't think i can say thank you enough.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I always make by scarves with the ribber so have no problem with curling. Never tried doing a fancy pattern with the ribber but this will be this winters project. Shirley


----------



## Lhasamama (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm an experienced hand knitter but new to machine knitting. I've had a miserable experience with the Ultimate Sweater machine and am looking at a Silver Reed LK150 or an Addi King. Has anyone used either of those? I want to do ear warmer headbands and I'm curious as to whether either of those curl as badly as what comes of the Ultimate Sweater machine (which has hooks that stick and has just been a headache) or any other recommendations for an affordable machine that will actually work!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

anything that is stockinette will curl, no matter what machine it is done on.

but a LK150 is better than the USM by a long shot, and even better would be a bulky knitter you can add a ribber to. Brother and Singer both have them.


----------



## Lhasamama (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lhasamama (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you know anything about machines that knit in the round?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Just as euvid said, I, too, press all my knitted scarves to get the curl out. Gives them a soft, drapey feel. Have iron on a medium setting , press up and down, not pushing with the iron so it stretches out of shape and give it lots of steam. It is true you would not want to flatten cables, but most things are great with this treatment! Try it on a swatch first to see how you like the results. I gave lots of scarves for Christmas and no curling!  Ann


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Lhasamama said:


> I'm an experienced hand knitter but new to machine knitting. I've had a miserable experience with the Ultimate Sweater machine and am looking at a Silver Reed LK150 or an Addi King. Has anyone used either of those? I want to do ear warmer headbands and I'm curious as to whether either of those curl as badly as what comes of the Ultimate Sweater machine (which has hooks that stick and has just been a headache) or any other recommendations for an affordable machine that will actually work!
> Thanks in advance!


All stockinette stitch curls. You could drop some selected stitches and reform them to represent a ribbed area on the item.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You could also pull an edge stitch to hold every other row. This should minimize the edge roll.


----------

